# Would You Sell Your Dog, If The Price Was Right?



## LaRen616

Would you sell your dog? What would the price have to be to convince you to sell your dog?


----------



## GSDGunner

Never in a gazillion years!! No amount of money could make up for that loving look I get when I so much as look at him.
How could anyone put a price on that?


----------



## IllinoisGSD

Couldn't do it. They're family members.


----------



## Mrs.K

As a pet home, no.

As a competitior and breeder yes. 

There are the ones you don't sell and there are the ones you sell in a heartbeat if the price is right. 

Yukon, I wouldn't sell. Not for all the money in the world. 

*If I was a breeder*, Indra would be sold, simply because of her ear. Judge would be given away for free because of his leg. Nala would stay because she's got a heck of a lot more potential than any of my other dogs but if I was offered 11 000+ dollars, she'd be sold as well. 

And whether or not they'll tell you, that is how a lot of breeders/broker/competitors think.


----------



## LaRen616

I would never sell Sinister, no amount of money could convince me to sell him. 

I would only sell Malice if they offered me $5,000+ :laugh: jk


----------



## gagsd

Depens on which dog and which day


----------



## robk

My dog, NO. The cat? I would pay you to take him!


----------



## Jax08

I voted no but..if I had a dog that was so far over my experience level that I was ruining the dog, then I would consider selling him to a better home for HIM. But just to sell...nope...never in a million years...


----------



## BlackGSD

gagsd said:


> Depens on which dog and which day


:rofl::thumbup:

Some days I would PAY someone to take Siren!!!!!!


----------



## gagsd

BlackGSD said:


> :rofl::thumbup:
> 
> Some days I would PAY someone to take Siren!!!!!!


Tell me! The day I came home to a house on the verge of a gas-explosion.... Anik would have been GONE if someone had asked .

Darling Dog had gotten behind the sofa and broken the shut-off valve for the gas line.


----------



## Alexandria610

If I was a breeder, then of course.

But since I'm not? Never.

I cannot imagine letting any of my dogs go, for any price. That would be heartbreaking - like ripping a family member from my life.


----------



## DharmasMom

No. There is no amount of money in the world that I would take for Dharma. Nothing could replace the look of love in her eyes and the way she makes me feel when she cuddles with me. Plus, I would always worry- Is she is in a good home? Are they taking care of her? Does she wonder where I am?

No amount of money is worth that.


----------



## fuzzybunny

robk said:


> My dog, NO. The cat? I would pay you to take him!


:thumbup:


----------



## rgollar

My dog no way. Now my African grey thats another story lol.


----------



## Caledon

No I would not sell her. I've got what I've got and I'm working with her. As a family pet/compainion she is the best for us. We have all bonded.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I couldn't sell my dogs. I'm way to attached to them.


----------



## Warrior09

My dogs are my babies  No amount of money can replace them. They are my children since I don't have kids, but even if i did have kids i wouldnt sell them.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

No never. But there are days I'd pay someone to take my husband.


----------



## Warrior09

Whiteshepherds said:


> No never. But there are days I'd pay someone to take my husband.


 I feel you there and i'm not even married yet.


----------



## wildo

What if I would sell her for $10,000 < x < $11000? I'm not sure which to answer.


----------



## drosado

Never. Can't imagine life without them.


----------



## bocron

Of our 11 dogs, I think we could be convinced to sell at least 4-5 of them. Actually 2 of them are for sale currently. 
Uma, my 10mos old female, no, she is already an awesome dog to work and I can only see her getting better.
Ron, my 2yo Highline male, yes, he is currently for sale. He is a great dog and stunningly beautiful, but for someone used to working line dogs, it's kind of like driving an RV when you're used to a sports car. I love RVs, but I don't have room for both LOL.
Sergeant, my Lancashire Heeler, not for all the tea in China.
Ice, my husband's WL male, I don't think he'd sell him for any price, he just loves that dog. 
Fritz, husband's WL sable male. If the right working home wanted to buy him, then I'm betting he'd be sold. My husband just doesn't have time to work him(long story, we didn't actually buy him for us, but he is now ours). He is a great dog, but 2 males of that intensity are a bit much right now.
The other 2 females are my husband's and no, don't think he'd sell them. Maybe if the price was right and a buyer wanted a nice starter schutzhund dog, but it would have to be a really great price .
The other 2 GSDs are my daughter's and they are never going to be anywhere but here.
The last 2 are Australian Cattle Dogs and are too old to ever go anywhere else.


----------



## blehmannwa

I think that I've already spent about seven grand on Havs. Initial cost, cross country travel, toys, training classes, bully sticks, dog deposits on hotel rooms, the new couch to replace the one that he ate last week so 10 grand would not give me much profit for the hours that I've spent training him. Of course, my training isn't that great as evidenced by the fact that HE ATE MY COUCH!

_(It was my fault._)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

If someone offered me money for my two I would one refer them for a medical examtwo think they are probably from a laboratory so no . I cant imagine my life with out them.


----------



## Konotashi

I wouldn't sell Ozzy. I just love him too much, and he lives for me; I couldn't break his heart (or mine) like that for money. 

I've heard stories of some of my flyball team members be offered a good sum of money for their dogs, so it's something I might have to face. lol


----------



## jprice103

robk said:


> My dog, NO. The cat? I would pay you to take him!


I second that!!


----------



## ozzymama

I'd sell my mother if the price was right...

Depending on circumstances, would the home be a better one, would the new owner do things with them I couldn't, maybe. But it would never be a monetary consideration.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I've actually had people ask me this question before because they know how attached I am with Lucy (and vice versa). I don't go anywhere besides into work with this dog by my side.

Anyways, I've had people ask me this question before and I can say with all honesty that I wouldn't trade her for a billion dollars. Even on her most annoying days, there's no amount of money you could give me to part with this dog.


----------



## paulag1955

Bad timing...today, I'd give her away, lol!


----------



## GSDLove

Never, there is not enough money in the world. But then again........depends on how much trouble Bailey is getting into.


----------



## Good_Karma

Never never never never!!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa

Elsa never. Medo maybe. To the right home. I can only think of one person I would even consider it and they would have to Pay me in the last category.


----------



## rumhelka

No, because I love them, and because they can be hurt by somebody!!!


----------



## koda00

GSDGunner said:


> Never in a gazillion years!! No amount of money could make up for that loving look I get when I so much as look at him.
> How could anyone put a price on that?


 
Same here!!!!!! never!


----------



## lhczth

Nope.


----------



## Syaoransbear

If it was enough, couldn't I just use the money to steal him back?


----------



## Greydusk

Bahaha...I don't think anyone would ever offer me any of the above listed prices for Blitz, so I don't even have to think about it.


----------



## PaddyD

Greydusk said:


> Bahaha...I don't think anyone would ever offer me any of the above listed prices for Blitz, so I don't even have to think about it.


Same here.
BUT, I wouldn't sell her.
There are, however, some days that I would GIVE her away.


----------



## Holmeshx2

absolutely NEVER!!! I have always seen people on here talking about a "heart dog" and understand the concept but didn't really "get it" UNTIL JINX!! This dog is without a doubt my heart dog there are moments she ticks me off but no matter how bad I am I will turn around and crack up laughing (makes negative reinforcement very very difficult lmao) She reminds me of a sour patch commercial on a daily basis ( at first their sour..... then their sweet) yep thats my girl's motto. I love her to death. Right now shes on her back laying on me asleep with her nose nuzzled under my neck and I cant help but think how we are going to incorporate my husband into this when he gets back. Its been her and I 24/7 for almost her entire life I have no clue how to share that and not sure I want to even though I know she prefers men over women (even me) so no, theres no way in hades I would EVER let anyone have her for any amount of time. Heck I wont even let them take her for a week for 5 grand lol


----------



## Holmeshx2

hmmm re-reading my last message maybe I have seperation anxiety lmao


----------



## doggiedad

i asked my GF if someone offered us $20,000.00 for our
Loki would she agree to sell she said no.


----------



## selzer

The poll does not have a category for me. 

Let's see,

No amount of money would convince me to part with any of my girls. However, there may come a time when I believe that one of my girls will be better off in a different situation. If the right people wanted one of them for a purpose, and I felt it was a good match and good for the girl, I would have to strongly consider it. 

It would not be about money.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Never. Been asked too. NO!


----------



## KSdogowner

No way. Not for any amount of money, even a million dollars. They are far more important to me than any amount of money.


----------



## windwalker718

I was faced with this question in real life... at the worse financial crisis of my life I was offered a large sum for my dog. Try as I could I was not able to picture my life without him there. Decided that if We ended up living in a car, my dog was going with me. It would tear my heart out to loose him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark - no. After everything Stark and I have been through there is no way he is going anywhere! I am bonded to that big headed, laid back boy like the there is no tomorrow.

Zefra - although she isn't technically mine, there is no way I'd sell her. I have been asked by 2 different people in the schH world if I would sell her as they see a tone of potential in her but I would never do it. Even if I knew she would make it to worlds with this one person, I couldn't do it. She is everything I wanted in a dog and companion and there is no way this girl is leaving me!


----------



## fg2chase

Yes, I would sell them if someone offered the right price, I don't get THAT attached to them.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

windwalker718 said:


> Try as I could I was not able to picture my life without him there. Decided that if We ended up living in a car, my dog was going with me. It would tear my heart out to loose him.


 He probably feels the same way.


----------



## jetscarbie

Depends on my life at the time. One of my school friends had cancer. She was dying. She had a beagle dog for the longest time. I know before she passed, she was trying to find a good home for him. It was very sad b/c she loved that dog and didn't have any family that was willing to take him on. I do believe her vet ended up getting him when she passed.

My oldest is a butt so I don't think anybody would ever want him. I don't think I could ever part with him.

My female is not exactly a beautiful dog. She's bascially just good for cuddling.:laugh:

Now my youngest, I have been offered money for him a few times. I've turned them down.


----------



## bianca

No, nope, never, not a chance! I don't want to imagine my life without my wonky donkey. If someone did offer to buy Molly I would question their sanity :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616

My dad's friend offered me $3,000 for Sinister, I said no of course.

He was shocked that I wouldn't sell him, he asked if there was a price I had in my mind and I said no amount of money could convince me to sell him. He told me to keep him in mind incase I decide to sell him. 

Not going to happen.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Stella is our family member. I could not imagine selling her. If there was some kind of health issue that would put me in a position of not being able to care for her, I would do everything imaginable to keep her in my immediate family by trying to place her with a close friend or family member. That would be a worse case scenario.


----------



## Debbieg

I would never ever sell Benny . Not for all the money in the world. He is my best friend and friendship canine or human can't be bought or sold!

When I was 14 and had my first GSD a man at a dog show offered my father a very large sum of money to buy the then 9 month old pup who had just one in a puppy class. Dad told the man that if he sold him the dog he would have to take me too, because we were a package deal and my mother would not be thrilled if he came home without me!

I was so glad my dad made that choice. That dog lived to be 14, protected our family more than once too. He was worth much more than anyone could pay.


----------



## kiya

I would never even consider it.


----------



## Syaoransbear

If the home was a better fit than this home, then I would sell him. He has a lot of potential, and I wouldn't hold him back if someone else could make him become the best dog he can be.


----------



## Lilie

No, sadly I'm just insane enough to believe that all of my critters have to & need to stay with me. 

However, Hondo would gladly trade me in for a piece of cheese....or a cat.


----------



## msvette2u

I have a mutt. She's a beautiful mutt, but a mutt none-the-less. 

Dog profile for Liberty (Libby), a female Shetland Sheepdog/Breed Unknown

When she was much younger, I had her at the Safety Expo in Tri Cities. 
I was there helping out with the shelter we adopted her from, and there were no adoptable dogs there, but I had brought Libby along to demonstrate some "tricks" I had taught her, proving shelter dogs are awesome/intelligent/etc. 

Anyway...some guy came by and was just smitten, he kept saying "this is the type dog I've been searching for!" I'd had Libby around a year by then...and this guy whipped out his check book and was like, "I want to buy her, any amount, you name your price". He was disappointed she was spayed already...and we talked for a bit and I was like, I've had her a year, and he says, "Well, she'd probably miss you then..."

But he kept coming over and offering to buy her from me! He even came while I was wandering around looking at all the other vendors and displays, and the guy who ran the shelter told him "You'll get that dog out of her cold dead hands!"


----------



## Stosh

I agree with Selzer. I wouldn't take anything for Stosh but when I had his older half-sister I was offered a 'name your price' proposition when she was just 4 mos old. More than one person that saw her wanted for agility, one person even offered to train and compete with her and I refused. Turns out she was not at all happy in our home, was not a good match for Stosh and I found a wonderful home for her where she couldn't be happier! And I didn't ask a dime for her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

fg2chase said:


> Yes, I would sell them if someone offered the right price, I don't get THAT attached to them.


Why have pets if you're not that attached to them? :thinking:


----------



## Mrs.K

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why have pets if you're not that attached to them? :thinking:


you can have pets even if you are not too attached to them. Some of these pets are more spoiled and better taken care off than some of these "proclaimed pet lovers" that love them to death, overfeed etc..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I cant really imagine someone offering 10,00.00 for either of mine . I love msvette2u's story but not sure it would ever happen to mine.. Once Daisy was out w/ her Uncle John at the shop he worked at and a guy who was there wanted her to breed w/ his GSD male.John expalined that Daisy was spayed. The guy would stop by when Daisy was there and give her treats and stated he wanted her, would we sell.John stated I would sell my husband first. He was right. I agree w/ Lillie I think they need me and would miss me to much to go somewhere else. I could be wrong on their part,.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Mrs.K said:


> you can have pets even if you are not too attached to them. Some of these pets are more spoiled and better taken care off than some of these "proclaimed pet lovers" that love them to death, overfeed etc..


While I can COMPLETELY see your point on this I dont think that is the case in this specific situation AT ALL!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I cant really imagine someone offering 10,00.00 for either of mine .


This kinda what I thought when I read this question at all. Everywhere we go Sasha awes all. They think she's striking, smart, funny, etc. The groomer I took her to last weekend was practically drooling over her (it didn't help that she's been thinking about getting a GSD herself) so maybe someone would offer some money for her (I can't imagine around here that anyone would offer 10k for her but some money perhaps) but I think once they got her home they'd bring her back lol! She's not a bad girl, but she's quite the diva, and she doesn't always let others see that side of her. In fact, the little sneak didn't even let me see that side of her until she had me so tightly wrapped around her little paws that there was no way out lol!


----------



## pwillow

my dog is currently worth half a million. That is the price I would sell her for. I'll let you know if shes worth more as she gets older.


----------



## chelle

Guess you'd have to hit me up at the right time. Today I'd give them ALL away, definitely including the CAT!!!!!!!!!! (Today is one of those days; it's cold, raining, windy, awful and everyone is full of energy, ugh)

No, but really, no. 

The bf, though? Yeah, you can have him. Just send a PM.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Mrs.K said:


> you can have pets even if you are not too attached to them.


Sure, you CAN, but what would be the point? I could also have friends I don't really care about and a spouse that I'm not all that into, but why? If you don't get very attached to animals I don't see any reason to have pets at all.


----------



## Jack's Dad

O.K. I guess I don't get it. Maybe as a hypothetical question for entertainment.
If someone had $10,000.00 + to by a dog, they could buy almost anything they wanted. 
I get lots of compliments on Jack but why would someone want an almost 5yr. old dog that belongs to someone already. 
For that money they could find a super dog that somone wants to sell.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Mrs. K I think I am a pet lover ,mine are my kids and friends and I have no knowledge re most things like pedigree or sports I want to learn and am.I actually think if Daisy had gone to a normal home they might have surrendered her due to her reactivity towards people and female dogs . She has been both a treasure and a trial. I dont know if Lucky had been adiopted and then found out he had he had heartworm if they wouldnt have taken him back sans tx. Maybe Im wrong but while my overlove might have made them overweight it certainly has also kept them homed .


----------



## Mrs.K

My father was offered over 30 000 Euro for an 8 year already proven stud and working dog. It was the only dog he never sold and totally went against everything he believed in. 

Do you know how many dogs, genetically valuable dogs went to the US for thousands and thousands of dollars? If people compete in sport, yeah, they have a bond for their dogs but some are not as attached as you think they are. It will hurt but they are willingly selling the dogs and then buy another one they can work with. That is why it is a sport. 

Or if the dog doesn't work out. Think about all the sport dogs in the US people can't handle. Really good dogs but because they can't handle them they sell them again. 
Happend with Asko vom Siegelgrund. He was sold from Germany to the US, his first handler couldn't handle him and that is how he was sold Gary Hanrhan and he was really succesful with that dog. 
My parents had one litter with him, conceived AT THE AIRPORT and I had one bitch out of that litter. I was really attached to that dog as a Teenager. She went to Switzerland before i got her. She was completely screwed up there. Not in the protection phase like Yukon but with the Obedience part. I took over here, rehabilitated her, she lived with us in the house for quite a while but in the end, she got a nice place with an old lady that was looking for a dog to live with. 
I also had Djego and Diabolo. They also were sold even though they were "my" dogs. 
I've had Rekja, Zenzy's mother. Took her anywhere I went. She stayed with my parents and had a couple of litters. 

I've learned not to let myself get attached to dogs because one way or another, they might be leaving. It hurts, it really does and putting my own dog to sleep was an experience. I was there when horses or dogs were put to sleep, when goats and sheeps dissapear and turned up as canned sausage in our basement shelves but I've never had to make that decision myself, it was made for me. 
My horses were sold over the years when I grew out of them or were passed on to my sisters while I got another one or two or three... at one point I got five horses and one of them was sold the very next day to somebody who had the money and wanted that Dun mare so bad that he simply bought her and I had no decision making in that as well.... it was just the way it is... 

I love my dogs with all my heart but honestly, if I had to give them up, it would hurt but I know how to prepare myself to let go. You can love them yet not be attached or learn how to let go.


----------



## doggiedad

cash no checks.


----------



## Mrs.K

doggiedad said:


> cash no checks.


Always cash.


----------



## k_sep

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Sure, you CAN, but what would be the point? I could also have friends I don't really care about and a spouse that I'm not all that into, but why? If you don't get very attached to animals I don't see any reason to have pets at all.


The oldest dog that I have, Bud, I'm not too fond of. It's like, he's there, I feed him, take care of him, but I'm not particularly attached to him. He's probably the worst dog I've ever had. He used to be trained, but due to a combination of old age and going deaf, he doesn't listen to anything any more. He's grouchy, snaps at people regularly, and keeps to himself most of the time. To be fair, he was not mine originally; my parents wanted to re-home him, but because he was older and not the most well behaved dog, no one wanted him. Rather than sending him to the pound, I took him. I thought that maybe his aggression was due to his being in pain, but when I took him to the vet, he was in good health for his age. 

Anyways, my point was I can understand how some people aren't fond of their pets based on some circumstances.


----------



## Rerun

Depends on which dog, how much, and most importantly, to whom the dog is being sold to and for what reason.


----------



## ponyfarm

Somebody had to sell a dog for you to buy your dog/puppy! Two sides to every coin! 
Unless its a rescue, of course.


----------



## Debbieg

Mrs.K said:


> I love my dogs with all my heart but honestly, if I had to give them up, it would hurt but I know how to prepare myself to let go. You can love them yet not be attached or learn how to let go.



Mrs K I see a lot of wisdom from experience in your post. We must love every one ( pets, and people) while accepting that it could be our last moment to love them. The losses that really hurt are the ones we would not choose.

I understood the original post to be asking if we would choose to sell our dogs for money.

I think it is a very different situation for breeders who may have their family dogs that they would never sell, along with those used in their in their breeding program (although some may be both). The one used for the breeding program may be just as well cared for and worked but there is not the same attachment.


----------



## Mrs.K

Debbieg said:


> Mrs K I see a lot of wisdom from experience in your post. We must love every one ( pets, and people) while accepting that it could be our last moment to love them. The losses that really hurt are the ones we would not choose.
> 
> I understood the original post to be asking if we would choose to sell our dogs for money.
> 
> I think it is a very different situation for breeders who may have their family dogs that they would never sell, along with those used in their in their breeding program (although some may be both). The one used for the breeding program may be just as well cared for and worked but there is not the same attachment.


It's always about the money, even when a dog is given away for free it's about the money because it'll make space for another dog that is more valuable for the breeding program.


----------



## Dejavu

**** no. I love my dogs the way they are, naughty, stubborn or not.

I would gladly offer for sale some human family members though, lol. Discounted even, cheaper by the dozen!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Dejavu said:


> **** no. I love my dogs the way they are, naughty, stubborn or not.
> 
> I would gladly offer for sale some human family members though, lol. Discounted even, cheaper by the dozen!


Dogs are the only family I can choose.lol! I have a few I want to sell!


----------



## ken k

LOL, sure i`d sell my 3, but I would guarantee whom ever bought them and spending 24hrs with them would be back the next day wanting a refund


----------



## mssandslinger

NEVER!!!!! they are my babies!!!


----------



## bruiser

My dogs are my family just like my child...although some days I might want to entertain the idea...I never would.


----------



## Copper

Who the heck would sell their dog if they didn't have to?! !!!!!!!! 0_0 I would only sell my dog if I was deep deep in poverty. MAYBE.


----------



## 65Champagne

No. But I do have a red headed Mother in Law from N.J. that I would sell, make me an offer, she is yours. I will pay shipping.


----------



## vicky2200

I cant believe people said yes.. 
NO I wouldn't sell any of my Dogs for any amount of money, not even $100,000,000 
Now, I would have to consider it if they offered me that amount for my birds. I like them and even love them a little bit. I would never wish them harm and I don't get rid of them even though I really don't want the responsibility that they come with ( I took it on, so I have to keep them.) BUT for that kind of money, I would seriously consider giving them to someone*

* ONLY if this someone had a lot of bird experience and vet records to prove they cared for them well.


----------



## EchoGSD

Having been apart from 2 of my 3 dogs for just over a month now, I can say wholeheartedly that there is no dollar amount worth this. Counting the hours until I get to visit, and the days until they get to come home!


----------



## Hercules

The dogs have literally saved my life many times over, and they were with me by my side when I was homeless. I wouldn't give that up even if you were to give me millions of dollars. Zeus gets to come with me since he is my main service dog so Juno gets to stay home. I miss her so much when I'm gone. I can't imagine what it would be like if I was to come home and they weren't there.


----------



## David Taggart

Sorry to say that, this question was designed for dupes. Would you sell your wife? I know, that somebody will.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Whiteshepherds said:


> No never. But there are days I'd pay someone to take my husband.


 This^


----------



## pyratemom

I'd have to say never! But I do agree with Whitesheperds - some days I'd pay them to take my DH.


----------



## juliejujubean

Dia, no way. She is my heart dog. I don't think any dog could ever replace her. 
Charles, maybe, but more likely no. He really is quite a butthole. And stubborn. But he is so snuggly and sweet. I love them both. If i had to choose one of them though, dia is my heart dog so sorry charles... ;-)
Luckily though, i don't have to sell my babies. Never will!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628

Never would i sell my pup for any amount of money! He's the best dog i ever had and im pretty positive no other dog could replace him


----------



## LeoRose

Nobody else would be insane enough to want my dogs.


----------



## Phantom

Under the right circumstances and for the right price, probably. The price is more than any sane person would pay though. I think it would be selfish of my not to take it at a certain point. If I could pay for all my siblings college, start an animal shelter, feed some starving children. I just start thinking of all the good I could do, but then I think of her being gone and want to start crying, so I don't know.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Nope. I love my dogs, and I can just get more in the future if my expectations are lowered. I mean, that's what I'd spend the money on anyway.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

NO WAY!!! I am too attached to them and don't see a day in my life without them!! I have put too much time and effort into them. They are my kids!


----------



## Chip18

robk said:


> My dog, NO. The cat? I would pay you to take him!


I have one of those! 17 long years thus far!

But my dogs never!


----------



## kbella999

I'd never sell my dogs but would love to sell someone my neighbors dog.


----------



## Vhagar

$11k plus? Yes. $1million.


----------



## selzer

There's Hannah the Horrible, I would probably let go pretty cheap. She has it in for my right knee. I wrenched it the day after Karma was born. Karma is 14 months old now, and finally I can walk up and down steps ok.

Every 3 months or so, Hannah (2 years) plows right into it. I know, protect yourself at all times, but she is sneaky, and knows when I am not paying proper attention and then she moves lightning fast. 

Unfortunately, I have inadvertantly reinforced this behavior by making a lot of interesting noises and using some special words. I have heard the other dogs sniggering when this happens, and Hannah is the little hero for a couple of days. 

So, while I can still walk, I probably should sell her. Or give her away. Or pay someone to take her. Do you think I should disclose this quirk of hers, or should I let whoever takes her find out for themselves -- kind of a bonus?


----------



## N Smith

Just talking Shepherds in my house:

My female -never. NOT for any amount. Right from the start this dog has been my heart dog.

My male - NOW never, up to 18 months, I would have sold him to the right buyer. He was not my "type" of dog. But I stuck with him, and he has exceeded all of my expectations. On a 5 week trip to Hungary last spring I had MANY offers to buy him, I turned them all down. Every trainer that met my dog wanted him, and he got many compliments from a world championship helper. I never realized how much he meant to me until he almost died from a rabies vaccine at 17 months. We are pretty much an inseparable trio now! (My male, female and I).


----------



## middleofnowhere

Somedays I would be tempted to give them both away! Somedays just one or the other. And some days, goodness no!


----------



## Vhagar

Great thread. Lots of good stories. Great personal experiences. Great show of love for your dogs. I love my dogs too, but in reality I think there is a price to be had in "real" world dollars. I think if a real offer was made, an offer that could set your family up for life, that offer would be taken. The statement, "Not for any price" might be rethought as it would be a travesty to pass up. $100 mil could do wonders. A ridiculous offer for sure, but an offer of any price.


----------



## selzer

Vhagar said:


> Great thread. Lots of good stories. Great personal experiences. Great show of love for your dogs. I love my dogs too, but in reality I think there is a price to be had in "real" world dollars. I think if a real offer was made, an offer that could set your family up for life, that offer would be taken. The statement, "Not for any price" might be rethought as it would be a travesty to pass up. $100 mil could do wonders. A ridiculous offer for sure, but an offer of any price.


$100 mil could do wonders, but how can you be happy if you sold out your best friend? 

Don't get me wrong, I would sell a few of mine for a reasonable amount, to a suitable home, if it was highly likely that they would have a family that loves them all to themselves or shared with one other critter -- something I cannot provide. 

But the idea that I sold out Jenna or Babsy or some of the others to make me set for life, knowing that if someone was making a bad decision for them, yelling at them, dumping them at a shelter, or selling them to some thug, so I could have a hot tub, and a cruise and a shiny new kennel system for the rest of my dogs, and spiffy maids, and the mobile groomer, and a gym with all the curves exercise machines in it, and an indoor training room. Well, I don't know if I could enjoy it. Not knowing it came from selling out one of my very special critters. Even if those girls are getting up there in age.

It may be insane, but not everything has a price tag. I know it is probably awful to some of you, but I do have favorites, some that the bond is just so tight, that while I know those girls would bond to someone else, I just couldn't do that. Not unless I truly could not provide for them.


----------



## Vhagar

It wasn't to make you set for life, it was to make other humans set for life.


----------



## selzer

Would my parents, or my sisters want me to sell one of my special dogs so that they could be set for life? 

I know the answer to that already, absolutely not.

My brothers probably would. But I just don't feel compelled to sell my dog to set up my brothers for life, even if that was a possibility. 

It's a silly question anyway, no one is passing out 100 million for someone's pet.


----------



## Vhagar

selzer said:


> Would my parents, or my sisters want me to sell one of my special dogs so that they could be set for life?
> 
> I know the answer to that already, absolutely not.
> 
> My brothers probably would. But I just don't feel compelled to sell my dog to set up my brothers for life, even if that was a possibility.
> 
> *It's a silly question anyway, no one is passing out 100 million for someone's pet.*


And that is why you can't answer the question honestly. You can't imagine it actually it actually happening so you are stuck with your answer. Yes, I get it. Your dog is the most important thing to you in your life. Even your family realizes it and wouldn't let you sell it for a gazillion dollars. 

I love my dog but I'd throw it off the Grand Canyon for free if it would save a human life. That's me. That's why the police send in the dogs first.


----------



## selzer

Vhagar said:


> And that is why you can't answer the question honestly. You can't imagine it actually it actually happening so you are stuck with your answer. Yes, I get it. Your dog is the most important thing to you in your life. Even your family realizes it and wouldn't let you sell it for a gazillion dollars.
> 
> I love my dog but I'd throw it off the Grand Canyon for free if it would save a human life. That's me. That's why the police send in the dogs first.


A human life has no monetary value. You are comparing apples to oranges. I got my clocked cleaned pretty good on a thread when I hope I would let my dog die if I was attempting to save even a stranger's life. That has zilch to do with this question. I would leave Babsy stuck in a crate in a fire to drag a stranger out of my house -- at least I hope I would. I might run screaming outside and lose both the dogs and the stranger. Who really knows what they will do when the heat is on, unless you have been in the fire. 

But you can't put a price on a human life. And setting up family members for life is not the same as saving a human life.


----------



## Vhagar

Not to drag this out any further, your dog is worth what you paid for it minus deprivation. A human life is based on potential future earnings and upkeep, so you can put a price on both.


----------



## Vhagar

And Sorry Selzer, any human would go for the human first.


----------



## selzer

Vhagar said:


> Not to drag this out any further, your dog is worth what you paid for it minus deprivation. A human life is based on potential future earnings and upkeep, so you can put a price on both.


I whelped most of my dogs, so what is the price of that? Whatever. Your dog is worth what someone is willing to pay for the dog, if you are willing to take that for it. 

But a human life is worth much more than the potential future earnings and upkeep, else, we should send all the retired folks out into the snow now. A human life has children, siblings, parents, extended relatives and dependents, beyond friends and acquaintances that matter a whole lot more than someone's potential earnings. 

There is not monetary value you can put on a human life. 

There are some dogs that I would not sell for money. Sorry. But my dogs are not the most important in my life. My family and my nieces are.


----------



## selzer

Vhagar said:


> And Sorry Selzer, any human would go for the human first.


Not according to a lot of people on this site. They feel their critters are their responsibility because they are theirs, and they are dependent on them. The stranger is on its own. I can't comprehend that thinking, but not everyone feels that a human life is worth any more than a dog's life, or at least a stranger's life is not worth as much to them as their dog's life.

I don't know if I could look at myself in the mirror if I ever consciously made that choice.


----------



## The Packman

GSDGunner said:


> Never in a gazillion years!!


I'd sell mine for a gazillion dollars !


----------



## sehrgutcsg

I find it a little bit odd that somebody would come on this forum and try and drag a respected member through the mud after all they've done, all the good, the knowledge, the good deeds over a stupid topic. Why would you want to sell your dog. Sometimes the people on this forum are so over-the-top that makes me want to turn off my browser. Lisa, I hope you have many blessings in your life. csg~~


----------



## Vhagar

selzer said:


> I whelped most of my dogs, so what is the price of that? Whatever. Your dog is worth what someone is willing to pay for the dog, if you are willing to take that for it.
> 
> But a human life is worth much more than the potential future earnings and upkeep, else, we should send all the retired folks out into the snow now. A human life has children, siblings, parents, extended relatives and dependents, beyond friends and acquaintances that matter a whole lot more than someone's potential earnings.
> 
> There is not monetary value you can put on a human life.
> 
> There are some dogs that I would not sell for money. Sorry. But my dogs are not the most important in my life. My family and my nieces are.


Obviously you talk from your heart. I talk from law.


----------



## Vhagar

selzer said:


> Not according to a lot of people on this site. They feel their critters are their responsibility because they are theirs, and they are dependent on them. The stranger is on its own. I can't comprehend that thinking, but not everyone feels that a human life is worth any more than a dog's life, or at least a stranger's life is not worth as much to them as their dog's life.
> 
> I don't know if I could look at myself in the mirror if I ever consciously made that choice.


They never been faced with it obviously.


----------



## Vhagar

The Packman said:


> I'd sell mine for a gazillion dollars !


Or half that.


----------



## Vhagar

sehrgutcsg said:


> I find it a little bit odd that somebody would come on this forum and try and drag a respected member through the mud after all they've done, all the good, the knowledge, the good deeds over a stupid topic. Why would you want to sell your dog. Sometimes the people on this forum are so over-the-top that makes me want to turn off my browser. Lisa, I hope you have many blessings in your life. csg~~


Great tribute. Maybe you should learn her name if you're going to worship her.


----------



## shilorio

If thy paid me an absurd amount I may think about it. ONLY for the fact I could help out my dad. And my daddy will always be first no matter what. 
Other then that, heck to the no. He is my life.


----------



## Vhagar

shilorio said:


> If thy paid me an absurd amount I may think about it. ONLY for the fact I could help out my dad. And my daddy will always be first no matter what.
> Other then that, heck to the no. He is my life.


Good for you. I'd get my Dad back if I could. But can't. Who here wouldn't trade a pet to get their loved one back? 

I'd kill a hundred dogs to see my dad again.


----------



## sehrgutcsg

Vhagar said:


> Good for you. I'd get my Dad back if I could. But can't. Who here wouldn't trade a pet to get their loved one back?
> 
> I'd kill a hundred dogs to see my dad again.


I would do a lot to be able to play golf with my dead father who died when I was a little boy but, I think your statement is absurd!

When you take a look at the man in the mirror --- do you like what you see ?


----------



## LaRen616

sehrgutcsg said:


> I would do a lot to be able to play golf with my dead father who died when I was a little boy but, I think your statement is absurd!
> 
> When you take a look at the man in the mirror --- do you like what you see ?


Ya, I would do a lot to see my sister again or my Grandpa but I would never kill another person or animal to do it, let alone hundreds!


----------



## wyoung2153

At this current moment in my life, stable life, finances, relationship, etc.. NOT a chance would I ever sell Titan. Ever. But if I were in a bind I would hope I wouldn't but if it's a matter of surviving, I can't honestly say I wouldn't. I hope it never comes to that. Titan is my life and I love him. 

I think if I were solely owning dogs for work that might change things, but in this case.. nope Titan is with me til the end of his days.. which better be far far far away


----------



## Msmaria

I accidentally clicked would sell for $11,000 or more..LOL. It was my fingers. Id only sell my dog if it was in his best interest.


----------



## LARHAGE

Realistically no one would be interested in most of my dogs but me, they have no value to anyone other than me so I would be suspicious of someone inquiring! LOL!! Gavin on the other hand is different, I have already turned down some serious offers for him, I'm thankful I'm in the position where I'm not desperate enough to have to have taken them, I know I'll never have another like him, so I will enjoy him.

I also am of the opinion that not all humans are more deserving of life than dogs, and more specifically mine, if some gang banging thug was drowning and any of my dogs were, well, it's a no brainer, the world is better off in my opinion.


----------



## LaRen616

LARHAGE said:


> I also am of the opinion that not all humans are more deserving of life than dogs, and more specifically mine, if some gang banging thug was drowning and any of my dogs were, well, it's a no brainer, the world is better off in my opinion.


I agree with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Saphire

Vhagar said:


> And Sorry Selzer, any human would go for the human first.


There are some despicable human beings in this world that I would let die before letting any other living creature die nevermind my own dog AND, I would have no problems sleeping or looking at myself in the mirror the next day.

Now that's assuming I have that choice to make. Those monster human beings would have to be in the same vicinity as my dog during the life threatening emergency....hoping that in itself will never happen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel

Hmm .. some days yes .. other days no ... particularly my pup that just turned a year old. However, I think my dad would be very upset with me if I 'brought him back ' <impossible, but for the sake of argument> at the cost of the lives of my pets. He was a huge animal lover. Where do you think I got it from?

I'd be interested to know which "law" you're following.


----------



## selzer

Ok, standing on a tall building after an earthquake, and your dog is hanging on by its front paws, and some stranger is hanging onto the same ledge by his hands. 

You rush to help the human up and hope your dog hangs on a little longer. 

But wait! First interrogate the stranger:
Are you some scumbag child rapist?

No. 

Ok, I will help you before helping my dog. 

I just don't think we are going to is a position to know if the human being in need of aid is worthy of aid or not. So do we help our dog or help the human? I know who I should help in my personal moral code. I hope to God I am never in a position where I have to call on my strength, courage, and morals when I have a dog in danger too. Because even if I was able to save a human life, I would still feel terrible for the critter.


----------



## Freestep

Phantom said:


> Under the right circumstances and for the right price, probably. The price is more than any sane person would pay though. I think it would be selfish of my not to take it at a certain point. If I could pay for all my siblings college, start an animal shelter, feed some starving children. I just start thinking of all the good I could do, but then I think of her being gone and want to start crying, so I don't know.


 That's kind of how I see it. If someone literally offered me a million dollars for my dog, and I know that they would provide a good home, then I would be really stupid to turn that down. For that amount of money, there is so much good that can be done.

This is an ancient thread, btw.


----------



## Saphire

selzer said:


> Ok, standing on a tall building after an earthquake, and your dog is hanging on by its front paws, and some stranger is hanging onto the same ledge by his hands.
> 
> You rush to help the human up and hope your dog hangs on a little longer.
> 
> But wait! First interrogate the stranger:
> Are you some scumbag child rapist?
> 
> No.
> 
> Ok, I will help you before helping my dog.
> 
> I just don't think we are going to is a position to know if the human being in need of aid is worthy of aid or not. So do we help our dog or help the human? I know who I should help in my personal moral code. I hope to God I am never in a position where I have to call on my strength, courage, and morals when I have a dog in danger too. Because even if I was able to save a human life, I would still feel terrible for the critter.


Small town here. I know every one that has been convicted. ..no questions needed in the right circumstance. Like you, I do hope I never have to make the choice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoetheque

I wouldn't sell. For the longest time, I worked almost solely so I could take better care of my dog (pesky bills kept getting in the way, too). If I had all the money in the world from selling my dog...who would I spend it on? I'd go out and get a really nice leash that would be comfortable on my hands for biking, and some beef trachea, a plushy new ortho mat, a new Nylabone ring, fill the freezer with raw and get some supplements and I'd have no one to give it all to. 

I can't live without this dog.


----------



## sehrgutcsg

Being someone who has saved two individuals lives one from choking and one from nearly being run over by a car it actually was a truck. I would never ask any questions. I would simply do it. Also, I would never make a decision regarding saving a human life and/or an animal --- I would make sure that I was able to save both. If you have to think about it -- they're both dead and your place in heaven -- you lost your chair, you've been a fool.

"The love you take is equal to the love you make."


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona for sale. A mere $20,000 US.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRANBYsyztem

I think I wouldn't just outright sell him (well i WOULD because I think MOST everything has a price.) $11k+ you've got my attention. But i think i would DEFINITELY agree to "sell" him if say.. he had a medical condition i couldn't afford to fix, and someone would pay that fee and raise him. I'd let him go so he could live a better life.


----------



## DJEtzel

I would pay someone for the peace and quiet. XD


----------



## DellaWrangler

Whenever the pup starts whining, because I have to leave for work, I tell her that if I don't go, then I'll get fired and we'll have to start living under an overpass and surviving on squirrel stew and roadkill. That quiets her down most of the time 

So, no, I'd never sell her, not for a million dollars. She's stuck with me for life.


----------



## scarfish

my dogs would sell for maybe $20,000ish. i'm sure most people that said they would never sell are full of crap. 100 billion would buy any dog.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Yes, I would for the right amount...now how many zeroes are there in PRICELESS.



> 100 billion would buy any dog.


No, it really wouldn't. There are those (& I'm one despite my glib remark above) that simply don't put a dollar amount on our beloved pets. I can't even imagine how much I'd give if I could have held Cochise at the end of his life. I like money. I like it a lot & haven't had nearly enough of it but it doesn't come close to what my family gives me which most emphatically includes my beloved fur family.


----------



## SusiQ

Never.


----------



## 94yj

their would be no way i would ever sell my fur friends


----------



## Ace GSD

I cant..... I miss him everytime im not home


----------



## RubyTuesday

Sure...Of course they're truly priceless so there is no amount that would tempt me, hence I actually checked 'No' in the survey. I can't/won't put a price on friends & family. My dogs (& cats) are both.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Oh my...I apparently answered this one already.


----------



## bennrobin

what ace said


----------



## DobbyDad

The last dog I had I would say never for nothing. This dog I would say yes if the price was right.


----------



## Jax08

No. But you can have my husband for $10 and a bag of groceries


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Jax08 said:


> No. But you can have my husband for $10 and a bag of groceries


Haaaaa haaa,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka

i had two people on the street ask me. weird stuff. i hope they were testing me (for whatever reason)


----------



## SDG

Never in a million years for a million dollars.


----------



## Sagan

I'd probably take 5-10k for him:


----------



## misslesleedavis1

As everyone may know, shiggs is a bit of a legend, she is priceless..no no im kidding I am willing to part for 5 bucks and a box of poptarts. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD

Nevaaaaar.. sorry i answered alrdy but everyone is posting pictures.. so i just want to post 1. [email protected] weeks 49 pounds of love.. sometime can be a pain too ahhaha


----------



## Ace GSD

misslesleedavis1 said:


> As everyone may know, shiggs is a bit of a legend, she is priceless..no no im kidding I am willing to part for 5 bucks and a box of poptarts.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that dog look so sad and confused lol.... so funny ( not that i think dogs are funnier when confused and sad....)


----------



## Jax08

misslesleedavis1 said:


> As everyone may know, shiggs is a bit of a legend, she is priceless..no no im kidding I am willing to part for 5 bucks and a box of poptarts.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll see your 5 bucks and raise you one husband.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Ace GSD said:


> that dog look so sad and confused lol.... so funny ( not that i think dogs are funnier when confused and sad....)



Thats her MO. Sad and confused on the outside...the inner workings of a genius inside....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Jax08 said:


> I'll see your 5 bucks and raise you one husband.


I will take said husband, buy you groceries and give you the shiggs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I will take said husband, buy you groceries and give you the shiggs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And a winning hand was had by all!


----------



## lalachka

DobbyDad said:


> The last dog I had I would say never for nothing. This dog I would say yes if the price was right.


why? just wondering


----------



## HeartbrokenGSDMomfromPF

Dogs deserve better than people.


----------



## royals17

I would never sell my dog. I adopted him to be a part of my family and my buddy, not as an investment. Just like I wouldn't sell one of my kids. Family!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I would never have sold Sailor. 

Captain... Ask me in a few years. Still getting to know him.

My dad's dogs we had in the past, he wouldn't have sold them or at least I would have liked to think so.


----------



## car2ner

Our Pup is our companion and not for sale at any price. I think I'll keep the hubby, too. When I see the two of them goofing off or working together, they look like a couple of keepers.


----------



## newlie

No. It would break his heart and mine, too.


----------



## Nikitta

I would never sell my babies.


----------



## mycobraracr

I would sell my two young dogs if it was to the right place for the right price.


----------



## Sunflowers

HeartbrokenGSDMomfromPF said:


> Dogs deserve better than people.


These kinds of comments are always disturbing to me.


----------



## bruiser

*Sometimes, but not really...*

When he chewed up my Oakley glasses and about $1000 dollars in other persciption glasses and sun glasses...I thought about it for a couple seconds  But then I did not put them up and I was sick so he didn't get his outing for a few days...he was just letting me know I needed to get better so we could get back on track. They are my family...the good and the bad we all have our days!!!


----------



## BMWHillbilly

Never. In my mind, when you get a pet you make a lifelong commitment to them. I aim to keep it. They are family to me.


----------



## WateryTart

Sunflowers said:


> HeartbrokenGSDMomfromPF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs deserve better than people.
> 
> 
> 
> These kinds of comments are always disturbing to me.
Click to expand...

And I alway wonder if they are intended to convey a wish that humans did better by dogs, or are they the full-on scary PETA-flavored sentiment?


----------



## Kyleigh

HMMMM ... if you had asked me when Kyleigh was about 6 months old, I probably would have sold her to the LOWEST bidder LOL

I had someone offer me $5000 for my last dog ... he was absolutely enamoured with her ... and no, I didn't take him up on the offer, but I was definitely flattered!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Kyleigh said:


> HMMMM ... if you had asked me when Kyleigh was about 6 months old, I probably would have sold her to the LOWEST bidder LOL
> 
> I had someone offer me $5000 for my last dog ... he was absolutely enamoured with her ... and no, I didn't take him up on the offer, but I was definitely flattered!


Haha. I saw a posting one time somewhere that said "free dog to bad home" lol. Poor dogs. I think it was a joke though. 

If you would have asked my husband about captain the first month we got him, he would say he is going to send Captain to a chinese restaurant so they can make Kung Pao Captain! Lol. Last night we were laying in bed and he told me before he went to sleep that he thinks we can keep captain. I know he secretly likes him. He was supposed to run errands yesterday and instead spent all afternoon playing frisbee with him. He takes pictures and videos of him all the time. Sometimes my husband tries to play hard to get, but I know Captain is working his way into his heart. Heh heh.


----------



## Sabis mom

I threaten to sell them and buy beer on occasion but truthfully I wouldn't part with them for any amount.
I was offered a blank check for Sabi once, and one of our clients offered to buy her repeatedly. I have had a few offers for Bud, and a few inquiries about breeding him. No one wants Shadow


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I had an amazing old fashioned gsd client once. He was an older gentleman at 13 yrs old. I admired him so much, his beauty, his poise, and most of all his no nonsense tough as nails attitude. He wasn't taking crap from anyone! It reminded me so much of Sailor. I would tell my husband if this dog was a few years younger, I would have made an offer to the owner for him. I said this kind of jokingly but, semi serious I don't know. I just thought he was such an amazing guy!! Sad I wknt be seeing him again:-( he doesn't like other dogs and now. I have Captain
:-(


----------



## pyratemom

My dog is a family member and I would not consider selling her any more than I would sell my daughter (skin kid). Now if someone would give me a good offer for my husband I might consider...LOL!


----------



## Sabis mom

pyratemom said:


> My dog is a family member and I would not consider selling her any more than I would sell my daughter (skin kid). *Now if someone would give me a good offer for my husband I might consider*...LOL!


 In a heartbeat, **** I would have helped him pack! I would have thrown in dinner! And the stupid Corvette too.


----------



## martemchik

I think most people are kidding themselves if they would say no to a life changing offer. I'm talking about a real offer, not a joke from someone or a "blank check" that once you kept writing zeros was quickly going to change to a ripped up check.

Most times when someone does make an offer, they more than likely don't understand what a dog is worth. But if you've even taken a quick look at what some trained dogs, with good genetics go for, you'd probably understand that a "pet" wouldn't be worth enough for any of us to consider it life changing. 

But if someone did write a 6 figure check to you for your dog and you turned it down...well I'd strongly question that decision.


----------



## pyratemom

Sabis mom said:


> In a heartbeat, **** I would have helped him pack! I would have thrown in dinner! And the stupid Corvette too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pyratemom

martemchik said:


> I think most people are kidding themselves if they would say no to a life changing offer. I'm talking about a real offer, not a joke from someone or a "blank check" that once you kept writing zeros was quickly going to change to a ripped up check.
> 
> Most times when someone does make an offer, they more than likely don't understand what a dog is worth. But if you've even taken a quick look at what some trained dogs, with good genetics go for, you'd probably understand that a "pet" wouldn't be worth enough for any of us to consider it life changing.
> 
> But if someone did write a 6 figure check to you for your dog and you turned it down...well I'd strongly question that decision.


Don't need the money as badly as I need my dog. I can live without lots of money but I can't live without my dog as long as she is alive. I would never trade her for money.


----------



## bruiser

pyratemom said:


> My dog is a family member and I would not consider selling her any more than I would sell my daughter (skin kid). Now if someone would give me a good offer for my husband I might consider...LOL!


Traded in men for gsd...I have a sweatshirt my friends gave me that says, "GSD's are God's Apology for Men" LOL Love my GSD!!!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

martemchik said:


> I think most people are kidding themselves if they would say no to a life changing offer. I'm talking about a real offer, not a joke from someone or a "blank check" that once you kept writing zeros was quickly going to change to a ripped up check.
> 
> Most times when someone does make an offer, they more than likely don't understand what a dog is worth. But if you've even taken a quick look at what some trained dogs, with good genetics go for, you'd probably understand that a "pet" wouldn't be worth enough for any of us to consider it life changing.
> 
> But if someone did write a 6 figure check to you for your dog and you turned it down...well I'd strongly question that decision.


I would have never sold Sailor. Not for a life changing amount, not for any amount. I don't need millions of dollars, what I needed was my best friend/son/bodyguard by my side as long as he lived. There is no amount of money to replace that. I'd rather be a normal person living in a normal house with a normal car and a normal life, and my dog, then some rich millionaire living in a mansion without my Sailor boy :-(


----------



## martemchik

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I would have never sold Sailor. Not for a life changing amount, not for any amount. I don't need millions of dollars, what I needed was my best friend/son/bodyguard by my side as long as he lived. There is no amount of money to replace that. I'd rather be a normal person living in a normal house with a normal car and a normal life, and my dog, then some rich millionaire living in a mansion without my Sailor boy :-(



You say that now, when no one is actually making an offer.

A few weeks ago you were thinking about getting rid of your current dog because he doesn't bark at the door.

So what I'm saying is, most people will say exactly what you see on this forum, but when there is money on the table, and it's actually real. You're going to be thinking long and hard about it.

Not to be grim, but a dog is a dog, most people here have had to replace a dog for one reason or another. So it's clear that we can live without a particular dog.

A dog is not a NEED. It's a WANT.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

martemchik said:


> You say that now, when no one is actually making an offer.
> 
> A few weeks ago you were thinking about getting rid of your current dog because he doesn't bark at the door.
> 
> So what I'm saying is, most people will say exactly what you see on this forum, but when there is money on the table, and it's actually real. You're going to be thinking long and hard about it.
> 
> Not to be grim, but a dog is a dog, most people here have had to replace a dog for one reason or another. So it's clear that we can live without a particular dog.
> 
> A dog is not a NEED. It's a WANT.


Hahah. Oh god here we go. Okay martemchik. I am talking about Sailor!!! I never said crap about captain except that I need more time with him to see how I feel and ask me in a few years. I couldn't comment right now if I would sell him or not for the right amount of money. 

Sailor: I would never take any offer for him. Ever. Regardless of the offer.

Captain: don't know yet. Still getting to know him, but I do like him and am fond of him though no where near how I felt about sailor.

And if you don't believe that I wouldn't have taken any amount for sailor then... That is just odd because I didn't know you could get inside my head and my heart and know what I am thinking and feeling. I thought only I knew that. So how could you know or doubt what I would do? That is my own thought and emotions about Sailor, the same way I can't tell you what you would do with YOUR dog if someone wanted to buy them because I don't know what is in your head. .??

The best I can do is if someone says "I am going to do this ____" then I can try to believe what they say? That's about all we can do. You have no basis for questioning what I would do with my life or my dog aside from what I already SAID I would do.

Very entertaining though, you are very entertaining on these forums ;-) I hope my answer about accepting money for sailor vs captain made sense to you. If it didn't, I can break it down a little further and simplify it. Let me know, I am here to help ;-)


----------



## charger

Sorry, but when you truly love a living being who loves you and trusts you back, no money would ever be enough.
Some things in this world are more important than money, love being one of them.
Say you did sell your dog that you loved and who trusted you, and the person who you sold him/her to tortured them, how would you come to terms with that? 
Martemchick, you seem to think that everyone thinks money is the most important thing in life . I find that repulsive!


----------



## My2shepherds

bruiser said:


> Traded in men for gsd...I have a sweatshirt my friends gave me that says, "GSD's are God's Apology for Men" LOL Love my GSD!!!


 
Sounds like my kind of shirt!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

charger said:


> Sorry, but when you truly love a living being who loves you and trusts you back, no money would ever be enough.
> Some things in this world are more important than money, love being one of them.
> Say you did sell your dog that you loved and who trusted you, and the person who you sold him/her to tortured them, how would you come to terms with that?
> Martemchick, you seem to think that everyone thinks money is the most important thing in life . I find that repulsive!


Haha...good answer.

Sometimes I watch those shows about the lottery changed my life and I see all the mess that Hapenned to these people after they won all this money and I'm like uhhh... Mo money mo problems ? Lol no thank you. Sometimes having a big sum of money can bring in more problems than help them. Sometimes living a simple life, just a girl and her dog, is the way to go


----------



## Cheyanna

*Fiona for sale*

I would sell Fiona for $50,000. But she is my service dog and not my pet. I think that I have a different relationship with her than most people have with their pets.


----------



## pyratemom

bruiser said:


> Traded in men for gsd...I have a sweatshirt my friends gave me that says, "GSD's are God's Apology for Men" LOL Love my GSD!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## martemchik

charger said:


> Sorry, but when you truly love a living being who loves you and trusts you back, no money would ever be enough.
> Some things in this world are more important than money, love being one of them.
> Say you did sell your dog that you loved and who trusted you, and the person who you sold him/her to tortured them, how would you come to terms with that?
> Martemchick, you seem to think that everyone thinks money is the most important thing in life . I find that repulsive!


Again...you've clearly survived losing a dog. So it's not the end of the world.

If someone pays you a life changing amount of money for your dog...you can pretty safely assume that they're not torturing the dog. Way to come up with the craziest situation possible to try to prove a point. No one's paying 6 figures for a dog they plan on torturing.

Love? Your dog has told you it loves you? Didn't realize love was a feeling that dogs had. How quickly do you think your dog would "love" someone else? And how quickly do you think you could find another dog to love?

Don't be so over dramatic. It's got nothing to do with money being the most important thing in the world. It has more to do with the fact that money, for many people is limited, the average GSD costs $1500, if you can sell one for 100 times that, you can get another one that will fill that spot in your home and then some.

It's funny that you find what I say repulsing but not the people that are selling they'll sell their husbands without an issue...I guess love isn't that important huh.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

" It's funny that you find what I say repulsing but not the people that are selling they'll sell their husbands without an issue...I guess love isn't that important huh."

Agree with you here. Don't think I would joke about selling my husband. Love him, and don't take these jokes lightly then again, I haven't experienced the relationships the other ladies on here have gone through, maybe they have their reasons for joking about this? I personally wouldn't about my own hubby though. He is very important to me.


----------



## charger

martemchik said:


> Again...you've clearly survived losing a dog. So it's not the end of the world.
> 
> If someone pays you a life changing amount of money for your dog...you can pretty safely assume that they're not torturing the dog. Way to come up with the craziest situation possible to try to prove a point. No one's paying 6 figures for a dog they plan on torturing.
> 
> Love? Your dog has told you it loves you? Didn't realize love was a feeling that dogs had. How quickly do you think your dog would "love" someone else? And how quickly do you think you could find another dog to love?
> 
> Don't be so over dramatic. It's got nothing to do with money being the most important thing in the world. It has more to do with the fact that money, for many people is limited, the average GSD costs $1500, if you can sell one for 100 times that, you can get another one that will fill that spot in your home and then some.
> 
> It's funny that you find what I say repulsing but not the people that are selling they'll sell their husbands without an issue...I guess love isn't that important huh.


Because they're joking, about selling their husbands. How do you know that dogs or other animals don't feel love? 
You remind me of the people who get rid of their pets because they move. Would you get rid of your kids? Why not, you could always have another!

Don't tell me and others on here that wouldn't sell their dogs, that they're lying and everyone should feel about it they way you do, that everything has a price, because to some people their is no selling price!


----------



## pyratemom

Money may fill the spot in the room, but it won't replace the love one has in their heart for an animal or the love an animal has for their human. Yes, animals love. If you don't subscribe that theory that's okay too. And, I was joking about selling my husband. After 38 years of use, I don't think I would get a very high price. LOL!


----------



## katieliz

I recently learned that Martemchik is quite young and a guy. For whatever reason, I always thought the handle belonged to a female and it always seemed not to fit, like, I was always thinkin' "geez, that's one kinda angry, mean chick"...now I totally understand what the deal is. Totally.

BarbieLoves, imho you are a very patient person. 

And no, I would never sell any of my dogs for any amount of money...and would never have, even when I was young and poor, of which I am most assuredly neither of now...so I've seen it from both sides of the subject.


----------



## martemchik

And this thread isn't a joke and complete hypothetical? I don't see anyone with a checkbook out offering to buy dogs...

Didn't realize there was a "joke police" on the forum that will tell the rest of us what is allowed and what isn't.


----------



## charger

Hey, I'm a guy!


----------



## katieliz

hypothetical but not a "joke", I believe it began as a serious question. but I could be wrong. does happen, lolol...


----------



## selzer

There are days...

As someone with many dogs, there are some I could part with -- to the right home and for the right reason -- has to be better for the dog, for the new owner, and for me; but others, even 50k, even 100k wouldn't do it for me. 

There is a difference between losing a dog to death, and selling a dog. Death is generally unavoidable. Though some people do put down dogs, even if they aren't on their last breath. You don't have to worry about a dead dog. After the juice does what it is supposed to do, that dog will not suffer ever again. When you sell a dog, there is always the possibility that they sold the dog, that the dog became lost or that the dog landed with some real creeps. And then yes, a dog that you love, and that trusted you is now living in a situation that is uncertain, or abusive, neglectful, even being tortured, or sold to a laboratory to have chemicals sprayed into its eyes, or something just as gruesome. 

So, it is different to sell a pet, even for a life-changing sum. Yes, tomorrow that dog could be struck by lightning, and we just past up 5k or 50k, and that is ok.


----------



## Stonevintage

So many things in this world are driven by money. It's time we live where we want, we associate with who we want and we keep our loved ones (including our dogs) with us. These things should always have higher priority over money. Chasing money and selling out for money is an empty endeavor.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Jax08 said:


> No. But you can have my husband for $10 and a bag of groceries


I bet you'd forego the groceries, if pressed.


----------



## Majolica

I have a bit of a different opinion on this. I would sell my dogs for a life changing amount (or give them away for free) if there was something that I could not provide them with, but someone else could and would. If someone were able to offer me a life changing amount for one of my dogs, I would also know that they could provide that dog with the best of everything (food, medical, etc.). I try to provide them with "pretty darn good" of everything, but, for example, can't provide medical care that exceeds a certain (high) dollar amount. I guess I am of the opinion that I love them enough that if someone else is willing and able to provide them with more than I can, I shouldn't hold them back from that, no matter how much I would miss them.


----------



## mycobraracr

martemchik said:


> Again...you've clearly survived losing a dog. So it's not the end of the world.
> 
> If someone pays you a life changing amount of money for your dog...you can pretty safely assume that they're not torturing the dog. Way to come up with the craziest situation possible to try to prove a point. No one's paying 6 figures for a dog they plan on torturing.
> 
> Love? Your dog has told you it loves you? Didn't realize love was a feeling that dogs had. How quickly do you think your dog would "love" someone else? And how quickly do you think you could find another dog to love?
> 
> Don't be so over dramatic. It's got nothing to do with money being the most important thing in the world. It has more to do with the fact that money, for many people is limited, the average GSD costs $1500, if you can sell one for 100 times that, you can get another one that will fill that spot in your home and then some.
> 
> It's funny that you find what I say repulsing but not the people that are selling they'll sell their husbands without an issue...I guess love isn't that important huh.



Honestly, if I got about $7500 for Kimber from the right buyer, I would sell her. I would get another puppy and do it all over again. It's what some of us do. Raise and sell green dogs. It's not to say I don't love my dog. I do love my dog. I do everything with her. She's a great dog. That's why I would sell her. I wouldn't sell a crap dog. That would look bad on me. I've sold dogs before. I love those dogs too. Guess what? They are perfectly content in their new homes. Living life and forgetting I ever existed. 

We all want to believe that we have some amazing and special bond with our dogs. I'm sure some of us do, but that doesn't mean that the dogs or humans won't move on rather quickly. We bought our seven year old GSD when she was four. She was a working dog that lived with the family. She had two young boys who played with her every day. Her original owner put a couple titles on her and worked her very consistently. Well, some things came up and he had to sell her. Fast forward six months, we are at a trial. Her original owner was there. The whole time my wife had her on the field, the original owner was calling her name. The dog never even glanced over at him. After the trial, my wife took the dog over to say hi to him. She went up got a couple pets and came right back to my wife and I. She didn't care about him anymore. That was after only six months. She adapted really quick to who was feeding her and taking care of her. Too many people put human emotions to the dogs. At the end of the day, they are opportunistic creatures.


----------



## GeorgeD

I would buy the right dog for the right money. I do love my puppy though.


----------



## Anubis_Star

If someone offered any of us 1 million dollars for our dogs, I think we would all sell. In that crazy, hypothetical world


----------



## counter

Never.

When I take a dog in, I give it my word that we will be together until I die or it dies, no matter what. No amount of money would ever make me break that promise. They trust in me, and know that I will provide for them until the end. I would die for my dogs, and I would live in a cardboard box on the street with them if needed.

Money is important, but not as important as most people make it out to be. Life and love is 1000 times more important than money, at least to me and my family, and I'm sure my dogs too!


----------



## Sabis mom

martemchik said:


> Again...you've clearly survived losing a dog. So it's not the end of the world.
> 
> If someone pays you a life changing amount of money for your dog...you can pretty safely assume that they're not torturing the dog. Way to come up with the craziest situation possible to try to prove a point. No one's paying 6 figures for a dog they plan on torturing.
> 
> Love? Your dog has told you it loves you? Didn't realize love was a feeling that dogs had. How quickly do you think your dog would "love" someone else? And how quickly do you think you could find another dog to love?
> 
> Don't be so over dramatic. It's got nothing to do with money being the most important thing in the world. It has more to do with the fact that money, for many people is limited, the average GSD costs $1500, if you can sell one for 100 times that, you can get another one that will fill that spot in your home and then some.
> 
> It's funny that you find what I say repulsing but not the people that are selling they'll sell their husbands without an issue...I guess love isn't that important huh.


 I have been with my husband for 20 years, we do not live together but I am still married. I always will be, because I made a promise. He just didn't want to live with a crazy bitch anymore-still never figured out which one of us he had an issue with. Selling him and his stupid car would change nothing except my shopping habits, because he will be my husband til death do us part.
Selling my dogs is a whole nother issue. Aside from the fact that I would need to stop dropping food and buy an alarm clock, once sold the relationship would be severed. See the difference?


----------



## llombardo

I wouldn't sell my dog hypothetically or for real.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

mycobraracr said:


> Honestly, if I got about $7500 for Kimber from the right buyer, I would sell her. I would get another puppy and do it all over again. It's what some of us do. Raise and sell green dogs. It's not to say I don't love my dog. I do love my dog. I do everything with her. She's a great dog. That's why I would sell her. I wouldn't sell a crap dog. That would look bad on me. I've sold dogs before. I love those dogs too. Guess what? They are perfectly content in their new homes. Living life and forgetting I ever existed.
> 
> We all want to believe that we have some amazing and special bond with our dogs. I'm sure some of us do, but that doesn't mean that the dogs or humans won't move on rather quickly. We bought our seven year old GSD when she was four. She was a working dog that lived with the family. She had two young boys who played with her every day. Her original owner put a couple titles on her and worked her very consistently. Well, some things came up and he had to sell her. Fast forward six months, we are at a trial. Her original owner was there. The whole time my wife had her on the field, the original owner was calling her name. The dog never even glanced over at him. After the trial, my wife took the dog over to say hi to him. She went up got a couple pets and came right back to my wife and I. She didn't care about him anymore. That was after only six months. She adapted really quick to who was feeding her and taking care of her. Too many people put human emotions to the dogs. At the end of the day, they are opportunistic creatures.


Uh huh, we had a rescue dog (GSD) that was very close to us that we had for a very long time. When we dropped her off at her new adopters home she almost went thru the window trying to come after us. Fast forward about 4 months we went up to celebrate their wedding reception and Roxy didn't even know we were their. Happy, healthy and bonded with new mum n dad. So I completely agree with comments. They are dogs. They move on.


----------



## martemchik

I just find it unbelievable that basically everyone has said that they wouldn't sell their dog for any amount of money. I just can't believe that 99% of people wouldn't sell their dog for stupid money.

Take a look, great trained, future stud dogs get sold for right around $10000. And yet not a single person on this forum would admit that they'd take $100,000 or more for their dog?

I think some people wouldn't, but most of the responses here are coming from people that just don't want the judgement of others. Just look at all the flack I received for posting my opinion. One of the sheep even went as far as to attack my dog ownership and say that I'm one of the people that would get rid of my dog when I move. I just think this forum is a fun place to really see how society works and how even when we're kind of anonymous, people still won't say things that might cause others to see them in a bad light.

The idea that it's alright to say you'd sell a husband, but not a dog...that's just comical to me. I mean, I get it, it's a dog forum, we all like to think we're god's gift to dog ownership. But it was "socially acceptable" to say that, yet not acceptable to say you'd sell your dog.


----------



## G-burg

I don't think any of us on here are ever going to be offered $100,000 for our dogs.. but it would definitely make you think though..

I know I turned down $7,000. for my bitch.. I guess to me, it wasn't about the money.. It's about the relationship I had with this particular dog.. 

If I didn't gel with a dog or just didn't like them, "might" be a different story!


----------



## pyratemom

I believe if a person really thought that the people on this board would not admit to selling their dogs because it wasn't socially acceptable, that would make most of us really shallow people. I don't care if it is socially acceptable or not, I would not sell my dog. I have been offered $5000 for her right after I brought her over from Germany at 12 weeks. I politely told them not interested. It was my trainer that offered to buy her. I know he would have given her a superb home but she was mine to love and mine to keep and she was not for sale. Social acceptance is not all that important to me. We joke around on this board a lot so if you take offense at anything that is said, perhaps you should remember to take everything said on the net with a grain of salt. The anonymity of the internet sometimes makes people more forward or bold than they would be in person.


----------



## Ace GSD

I can only sell Ace if i know for sure he will have a better life and the money is good. Enough to get me another puppy and have plenty left over to buy me a yacht, a Ferrari, a big house and a second wife ( the yacht, Ferrari and the house is basically a peace offering for the first wife ).


----------



## Ace GSD

pyratemom said:


> I believe if a person really thought that the people on this board would not admit to selling their dogs because it wasn't socially acceptable, that would make most of us really shallow people. I don't care if it is socially acceptable or not, I would not sell my dog. I have been offered $5000 for her right after I brought her over from Germany at 12 weeks. I politely told them not interested. It was my trainer that offered to buy her. I know he would have given her a superb home but she was mine to love and mine to keep and she was not for sale. Social acceptance is not all that important to me. We joke around on this board a lot so if you take offense at anything that is said, perhaps you should remember to take everything said on the net with a grain of salt. The anonymity of the internet sometimes makes people more forward or bold than they would be in person.


Well that maybe because $5000 barely covered all the expenses for the puppy :help:


----------



## Shade

Not everything is about money, it's more about values.

Personally I would rather live poor and have family and my animals then rich and alone. The saying 'money doesn't buy you happiness' is true, and I'm honest when I say you COULD offer me a million dollars and I'd smile and say no thank you. Their value is worth so much more to me than just cash in a bank account

I'm not saying people that will sell a dog are wrong, if the dog was not the right fit I would love them enough to find them a better home. No dog is perfect, you are going to find faults in them and you work through them together. If you're able and willing, then I don't see a problem


----------



## martemchik

$5000-$7000 is not really "life changing money" for most people.

I think it's like g-burg said, people know that no one in their right mind would offer them a $100,000+ check for their dog, so it's quite easy to say no when asked this question on a forum. I just don't believe the poll results. 88% of people wouldn't sell their dog?

I know it's not the same, but you have a lot of people that will say they'll never sell their house (many times due to sentimental reasons). But if your house was worth $400,000 and for some reason someone decided to make you an $800,000 offer, you'd definitely think long and hard about it knowing that it's crazy above market value and at the end of the day, it's just a house.

It's not the end of the world...I just don't believe that 88% of people wouldn't sell their dog if offered stupid, way above "market" value for their dog.

I have a nice bitch right now...she's spayed. If she were intact, I guarantee that I'd be getting offers for her. Would I sell her? Would depend on the offer. As it stands, I know I won't get any offers for her, I'm her second home, and in her first home she had to witness her owner go through a stroke...so right now, knowing that I will never get a large offer for her, it's easy for me to say I wouldn't sell her. But if someone would make me a 5 figure+ offer for her, she'd more than likely have a new home.

When you think about it...the reason you have the dog you have, is complete luck/randomness. You make the connection with that dog the same way you'd make a connection with some other dog that would've come into your life at that time. Breeder places a different puppy with you...you'd love that one just as much as you love your current one. To think that there is some "special" connection with your current dog, while very sweet, is denying the fact that you'd probably share that connection with any other dog. The dog I mentioned above...came to me 2 months before I was going to get a puppy from the breeder that had this bitch returned to them. I have an amazing bond with her, she's a great dog, I really can't imagine not having her in my home, but I also know that if things were a bit different, and her owner didn't have a stroke, and I'd have the puppy. I'd love that puppy just as much and not be able to imagine my life without that dog as well.


----------



## pyratemom

Ace GSD said:


> Well that maybe because $5000 barely covered all the expenses for the puppy :help:


No that was not the reason for turning down the money. Money is nice but it can't replace the pup I waited to be able to get for many years.


----------



## charger

martemchik said:


> $5000-$7000 is not really "life changing money" for most people.
> 
> I think it's like g-burg said, people know that no one in their right mind would offer them a $100,000+ check for their dog, so it's quite easy to say no when asked this question on a forum. I just don't believe the poll results. 88% of people wouldn't sell their dog?
> 
> I know it's not the same, but you have a lot of people that will say they'll never sell their house (many times due to sentimental reasons). But if your house was worth $400,000 and for some reason someone decided to make you an $800,000 offer, you'd definitely think long and hard about it knowing that it's crazy above market value and at the end of the day, it's just a house.
> 
> It's not the end of the world...I just don't believe that 88% of people wouldn't sell their dog if offered stupid, way above "market" value for their dog.
> 
> I have a nice bitch right now...she's spayed. If she were intact, I guarantee that I'd be getting offers for her. Would I sell her? Would depend on the offer. As it stands, I know I won't get any offers for her, I'm her second home, and in her first home she had to witness her owner go through a stroke...so right now, knowing that I will never get a large offer for her, it's easy for me to say I wouldn't sell her. But if someone would make me a 5 figure+ offer for her, she'd more than likely have a new home.
> 
> When you think about it...the reason you have the dog you have, is complete luck/randomness. You make the connection with that dog the same way you'd make a connection with some other dog that would've come into your life at that time. Breeder places a different puppy with you...you'd love that one just as much as you love your current one. To think that there is some "special" connection with your current dog, while very sweet, is denying the fact that you'd probably share that connection with any other dog. The dog I mentioned above...came to me 2 months before I was going to get a puppy from the breeder that had this bitch returned to them. I have an amazing bond with her, she's a great dog, I really can't imagine not having her in my home, but I also know that if things were a bit different, and her owner didn't have a stroke, and I'd have the puppy. I'd love that puppy just as much and not be able to imagine my life without that dog as well.



I feel sorry for your dogs if you see the same value in them as say a piece of furniture, and not a living thing with emotions and feelings which ALL animals have.
Just because you would sell your dogs doesn't mean everyone would. Then calling me a sheep and others who wouldn't, not being in their right mind for not selling is a real insult.
My dog is part of my family and I don't sell my family out. Too me he's more than just a dog! And I would never betray that bond.
I'm done with this thread.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I am just going to speak for myself because I can't speak for anyone else. 

I wouldn't sell my dog Sailor. Not for 10-20x what I paid for him or more. Someone offered me a million I would say no.

Would I sell my house for a life changing amount? Heck yea!

Would I sell my car? Oh yes.

Would I sell my dogs? Probably some of the ones I had for a life changing amount. Yep.

Sailor? No way. Never. Nah uh. 

I don't believe that everyone can have this life changing-heart dog- soulmate- special bonding with most dogs. I think it happens to some people, with a few dogs. Not every dog is that special one. I love captain, and I loved my other dogs, and care for them. I am fond of them, but they are not special in the same way Sailor wash they can't even touch that. Not even close. Captain I was on the fence whether he would be a keeper for my family, or whether I would foster him until another family came along where he met their needs. Every day my husband and I feel more confident we will be keeping him. He is a great dog. He brings joy to my life and companionship. Sailor though was much more special, and I don't think any dog will ever compare to him and therefore I will say again. I would never take any amount of money for my one special heart dog Sailor.


----------



## Chip18

Seriously folks?? Your letting the "tone" of the discussion be set by someone who once said,"it's not there job to protect there dog, it's there dogs job to protect them" or words to that effect.

Yep I remember, not passing judgement, just saying for this discussion, I would think how one views the above...makes all the difference, in what one would do?

A dog isn't an object...even though one can "order" a dog online!


----------



## G-burg

I didn't vote on the poll...

Because I can't really say for certain what I would do on any given day. If the amount of money was right and it was the right home, who knows!! I just know on that day with that dog, it wasn't happening!! Even if he offered me a lot more.. She would have never left my hands..

But another dog and another point in time???? lol Who knows!


----------



## martemchik

Sorry chip, I forget how on this online forum we don't allow differing opinions.

Btw, never once have I had to defend my dog, or has my dog had to defend me. I make pretty awesome life choices that let me not worry about what I would do in those types of HYPOTHETICAL situations.

It's a good thing you have a german shepherd though...need someone to keep the herd together.


----------



## GatorDog

I've sold and rehomed dogs before, so my answer is yes. And yes, I'm generally just pretty heartless. You should all feel very sorry for my dogs.


----------



## Jack's Dad

martemchik said:


> Sorry chip, I forget how on this online forum we don't allow differing opinions.
> 
> Btw, never once have I had to defend my dog, or has my dog had to defend me. I make pretty awesome life choices that let me not worry about what I would do in those types of HYPOTHETICAL situations.
> 
> It's a good thing you have a german shepherd though...need someone to keep the herd together.


I would like to add that the GSD is a protective breed.
Chip your beloved Boxers were bred to be medium size "guard" dogs.

If people buy these breeds and choose to treat them like human toddlers, who has the problem. Not the dog.


----------



## Sabis mom

GatorDog said:


> I've sold and rehomed dogs before, so my answer is yes. And yes, I'm generally just pretty heartless. You should all feel very sorry for my dogs.


 I would give Shadow away, to a better home, but sell her? No. With someone who could actually resolve some of her issues. I know I am failing her, but I love her and that's the best I've got.
I have often said that Bud should have been in a home with someone who could have realized his potential, but sell him? Maybe back when he was young for the right price, to a better home.
I would not have sold Sabi, for any amount. She was my partner, she saved my life. That is priceless. 
There are those you sell and those you don't. A dog that I was training or trialing with? One that was for monetary gain or bragging rights to start with? My former boss sold my first partner for a fairly large sum, sold two others that I had originally helped start for nice amounts, sold a great boy from a litter I raised for a great price. 
The problem is this forum is populated by small timers, newbies and pet owners for the most part. These are people who view their dogs differently. 
And we are all nuts about our dogs. These are not people who are going to put a price on their pets.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

martemchik said:


> I know it's not the same, but you have a lot of people that will say they'll never sell their house (many times due to sentimental reasons). But if your house was worth $400,000 and for some reason someone decided to make you an $800,000 offer, you'd definitely think long and hard about it knowing that it's crazy above market value and at the end of the day, it's just a house.


A house is not a dog. I love our house, but if someone offered us twice what it was worth - heck yeah, I'd sell! That would give us enough money to find something we like as much or better. My emotional connection to our house is nowhere near that of our emotional connection to our dogs. 



> It's not the end of the world...I just don't believe that 88% of people wouldn't sell their dog if offered stupid, way above "market" value for their dog.


Believe it. I wouldn't. And even if I would, my husband wouldn't. Their value to us is not monetary, and we wouldn't part with them for a years salary. 

You could get all theoretical and say "stupid money" is a million dollars, but since nobody is going to be offering anyone a million bucks for their dog, whether we would or wouldn't sell for that much money is a silly exercise in futility.


----------



## martemchik

Sabis mom said:


> The problem is this forum is populated by small timers, newbies and pet owners for the most part. These are people who view their dogs differently.


Get ready for the wrath!!! How dare you call these people pet owners?!?!?!?

They're the ones that feel bad for my dogs who are worked 3-4 times a week, get fed a raw food diet, get to live inside the house, and sleep on a king size memory foam mattress. The struggle is real!


----------



## martemchik

I'll add that once in a while they are asked to protect the homestead against dangerous intruders, so far...they've come out unscathed...


----------



## bruiser

martemchik said:


> I'll add that once in a while they are asked to protect the homestead against dangerous intruders, so far...they've come out unscathed...
> 
> View attachment 284794


----------



## misslesleedavis1

martemchik said:


> Get ready for the wrath!!! How dare you call these people pet owners?!?!?!?
> 
> They're the ones that feel bad for my dogs who are worked 3-4 times a week, get fed a raw food diet, get to live inside the house, and sleep on a king size memory foam mattress. The struggle is real!


On the contrary, I am a pet owner and I don't feel sorry for anyone's dogs here. Not yours, not mine. They are dogs. Feed them, exercise them, treat them right rinse repeat. 
I don't think you can really throw everyone in the same melting pot- Half the forum members probably have not chimed in.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I don't feel bad for your dogs either martemchik and you and I have had our words. It's just that I wouldn't tell you what to do with your dogs or wouldn't comment like I know what you would do in any given situation, or your thoughts or feelings. Why? Because I am not you. And by the same token, you can't really say what I or others would do, or that you doubt we would do x,y,z in any given situation. You are not us. We have to live our own lives, treat our own dogs with respect, and give advice if asked, but that's about it. *shrug*


----------



## Sabis mom

martemchik said:


> Get ready for the wrath!!! How dare you call these people pet owners?!?!?!?
> 
> They're the ones that feel bad for my dogs who are worked 3-4 times a week, get fed a raw food diet, get to live inside the house, and sleep on a king size memory foam mattress. The struggle is real!


 You're funny! 

Hopefully they'll kill me quick.


----------



## Nikitta

I was going to comment on sabismoms comment but obviously she hasn't a clue what she's talking about and I refuse to respond to such idiotic comments.


----------



## WateryTart

This is an interesting debate to me.

I would not be interested in selling my dog. On a hypothetical level, I tend to agree with the argument that a dog is a dog and I would be able to buy and bond with another one. But in practice, I wouldn't want to sell her. She wouldn't be worth a high price anyway - she's just an expensive pet - but even if she would be, I can't see myself wanting to sell her or agreeing to do so for any price. She isn't a commodity to me.

On the other hand, I know exactly what I'd be ready to sue somebody for if they did something horrible or stupid and caused the untimely demise of my dog and it only goes up as time goes by and I put more work and money into her. Even though it wouldn't bring her back, I do have a pretty good idea of what it would take to make me financially whole if I had to replace her and raise another puppy to this life stage.

So it's kind of an interesting conundrum. Worth, I mean.


----------



## Sabis mom

Nikitta said:


> I was going to comment on sabismoms comment but obviously she hasn't a clue what she's talking about and I refuse to respond to such idiotic comments.


 Gee, sorry for being an idiot. I'm not sure what I don't have a clue about. My dogs? That could be true, I'm certainly not very bright.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

martemchik said:


> You make the connection with that dog the same way you'd make a connection with some other dog that would've come into your life at that time. Breeder places a different puppy with you...you'd love that one just as much as you love your current one. To think that there is some "special" connection with your current dog, while very sweet, is denying the fact that you'd probably share that connection with any other dog.


There's something else I want to comment on, and this is not directed at you specifically, you just happened to make the statement so I'm quoting your post.  The point I want to make is that if you (anyone) think your connection to any particular dog isn't that special, then it probably isn't. And that's fine. Maybe you will have what you feel is a special connection with a dog in the future (again, anyone), or have had in the past. Or you won't. But that doesn't mean that nobody else has a special connection with a particular dog, or that they'd feel exactly the same about any other puppy that comes along. 

If you've sold a dog, or would sell a dog, and haven't or wouldn't regret it every single day, and miss that dog every single day, and it was in the best interest of the dog, to a great home - I don't think there's anything wrong with that. But I personally couldn't do it. :shrug: Call me a sentimental sap. I probably am.


----------



## martemchik

Debbie...It's not that I don't believe what you said, it's the total number I don't believe. Almost 89%?!?! Everyone's current dog is their "heart dog?" It's hard to believe. It's even easier to see why because the moment there is an opposite opinion, that person (me in this case) is called a monster, people call me out for my dog ownership abilities, ect. Somehow the fact that I expect my dogs to protect me (something I train them for), instead of protecting my dog, makes me less of a person/dog owner and I don't even deserve an opinion on this almighty dog forum.

Maybe the people that think like me...just aren't commenting or putting in their vote on the poll. It's kind interesting that none of the breeders/working dog trainers/more serious sport people haven't said anything.


----------



## Nikitta

Where in my post did I call you an idiot? EVERYONE, in some people eyes, makes idiotic COMMENTS. Some people agree with my opinion, some don't. Obviously we don't agree, BUT I would never disrespect someone by calling them an idiot unless they actually were which I never thought that of you.


----------



## MilesNY

I would absolutely sell or rehome a dog, just not for money in and of itself. I have had fair offers for both of my shepherds at different points. Neither will ever be sold. I am overly attached to both and enjoy training/living with them for their own qualities. My female is my perfect training partner and I don't think I will get another her. The first six months of owning her I did seriously consider selling her because people wanted her and I didn't have that bond I want with my dogs. She matured, things change and she is now the dog I dream of.

Personally I am very comfortable with my life so no huge amount of money would really factor in my decision. I would never judge anyone or think badly if they did sell a dog solely for money. Dogs adapt. I have rehomed and I may sell or rehome again in the future. I can't imagine my life changing so drastically that money alone would motivate me to sell a dog I didn't want to sell.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Nikitta said:


> I was going to comment on sabismoms comment but obviously she hasn't a clue what she's talking about and I refuse to respond to such idiotic comments.


I think this is what they were referring to...


----------



## WateryTart

martemchik said:


> Debbie...It's not that I don't believe what you said, it's the total number I don't believe. Almost 89%?!?! Everyone's current dog is their "heart dog?" It's hard to believe. It's even easier to see why because the moment there is an opposite opinion, that person (me in this case) is called a monster, people call me out for my dog ownership abilities, ect. Somehow the fact that I expect my dogs to protect me (something I train them for), instead of protecting my dog, makes me less of a person/dog owner and I don't even deserve an opinion on this almighty dog forum.
> 
> Maybe the people that think like me...just aren't commenting or putting in their vote on the poll. It's kind interesting that none of the breeders/working dog trainers/more serious sport people haven't said anything.


I apologize in advance if I don't articulate this well.

Much like how I don't put a whole lot of stock into "the one" when it comes to marriage, I'm not sure how much stock I put into the concept of a "heart dog." I love my dog very much. She is "the one" because she is mine. That's not an objective assessment of her worth, it's just the meaning I personally assign to her place in my life. I would likely feel that way about any pup selected for me; the potential would have been the exact same with her or if a different puppy had been brought back for me. Now, nearly a year later, I've got a history with and have put effort and love and tears into THIS dog. She's mine. She's irreplaceable to me. So when it comes to voting in this poll, I said not for sale, no amount of money could replace her. *She is "the one"* because she is mine.

When it comes to the objective reality, I go back to she is "the one" *because she is mine.* I wouldn't sell her, but the truth is I'd have probably bonded with any puppy chosen for me, I would have put the same amount of dedication into raising and getting to know that dog, and I would probably enjoy that other dog just as much (maybe in different ways, maybe not, it's impossible to say) as I enjoy this one.

All that to say, I think to an extent both sides can be right. 

(And I know I'm glossing over the practical reality that a show/sport/breeding dog may well change hands more than once and the breeders/owners might well be dispassionate about that because that's how it is sometimes. I'm not missing that point but I don't have experience with it myself other than what I've observed others doing so I left that one alone.)


----------



## Cheyanna

I changed my mind about Fiona. I left her at home for a quick trip to doctor. I missed her and I was gone 10 minutes.

On another note, I wish people treated their marriage and spouses the way they treat their dogs. It seems people are so quick to cheat or move on. Marriage is supposed to be until death do us part. Sounds like most of us make that vow to our dogs. I wish people would take it seriously again.i'm not talking about anyone else here I'm talking more about my personal life


----------



## Jax08

Jack's Dad said:


> I would like to add that the GSD is a protective breed.
> Chip your beloved Boxers were bred to be medium size "guard" dogs.
> 
> If people buy these breeds and choose to treat them like human toddlers, who has the problem. Not the dog.


I'm sorry but I'll have to disagree with this. My beloved Boxers were bred to be a hunting dog. They were later used as 'guard' dogs but that was not their original purpose. Much like the original purpose of the GSD was for herding but evolved.


----------



## Chip18

martemchik said:


> Sorry chip, I forget how on this online forum we don't allow differing opinions.


Pretty sure I said "someone" should have used quotes....my bad! 



martemchik said:


> Btw, never once have I had to defend my dog, or has my dog had to defend me. I make pretty awesome life choices that let me not worry about what I would do in those types of HYPOTHETICAL situations.


Sometimes "HYPOTHETICAL" happens! My non protection trained GSD had my back, when I was unable to protect him one day on a walk. Thought I was going to be (UDF) Ultimate Dog Fighting that day, I was expecting to face a belly full of teeth...never happened! 



martemchik said:


> It's a good thing you have a german shepherd though...need someone to keep the herd together.


Yeah, "NO" not so much!!


----------



## Jack's Dad

The _ideal_ Boxer is a medium-sized, square-built dog of good substance with short back, strong limbs, and short, tight-fitting coat. His well-developed muscles are clean, hard, and appear smooth under taut skin. His movements denote energy. The gait is firm yet elastic, the stride free and ground-covering, the carriage proud. Developed to serve as *guard, working, and companion dog,* he combines strength and agility with elegance and style. His expression is alert and his temperament steadfast and tractable.
The chiseled head imparts to the Boxer a unique individual stamp. It must be in correct proportion to the body. The broad, blunt muzzle is the distinctive feature, and great value is placed upon its being of proper form and balance with the skull.



Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry but I'll have to disagree with this. My beloved Boxers were bred to be a hunting dog. They were later used as 'guard' dogs but that was not their original purpose. Much like the original purpose of the GSD was for herding but evolved.


Don't know much about Boxers but I had heard they were guard dogs and what I quoted above is from the AKC breed standard.

Anyway it doesn't matter to me what the original purposes were other than to point out they are or were at sometime protective breeds.

The way we are raising dogs these days I doubt there will be a protective bone in their bodies in time.

Many treat them as toddler humans and keep them in a forever state of dependency. IMO.

http://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/boxer/


----------



## Chip18

Jack's Dad said:


> I would like to add that the GSD is a protective breed.
> Chip your beloved Boxers were bred to be medium size "guard" dogs.


Oh??? No k9 Boxers anywhere huh??? 




Jack's Dad said:


> If people buy these breeds and choose to treat them like human toddlers, who has the problem. Not the dog.


Yep, by and large yes we do!:wub: 

Nonetheless "my" Boxer was an excellent "Wing Dog" as it were, she always took her lead from her well trained lead dog! If dog number one has a "situation," then dog number two has his back! 

And I guess for the purpose of this thread as a sign off the hwy filled with "abandoned cars" once said *"Not for sale ever at any price...don't ask!!!"*


----------



## newlie

Sabis mom said:


> I would give Shadow away, to a better home, but sell her?
> 
> The problem is this forum is populated by small timers, newbies and pet owners for the most part. These are people who view their dogs differently.
> And we are all nuts about our dogs. These are not people who are going to put a price on their pets.


I think Sabis Mom has a good point, it makes sense to me. For example, a breeder is not going to stay in business very long if they won't sell any of their puppies. But even with breeders and trainers and people involved in fostering and rescue, I am sure that they run across some dogs that are special to them that they wouldn't sell.

As for me, my Newlie is a pet. I have only ever had two dogs and they were both among the few bright spots in the years my husband was dying. So no...not for any amount of money.


----------



## Chip18

newlie said:


> As for me, my Newlie is a pet. I have only ever had two dogs and they were both among the few bright spots in the years my husband was dying. So no...not for any amount of money.


So sorry to hear of your husbands passing!


----------



## selzer

I would not sell Babsy for any money. 

She would go home with someone else for a twinky. 

Or a cheese curl. 

I think she likes my sister's house better. 

She has girls. 

Babsy likes girls.


----------



## dogma13

^^^


----------



## pyratemom

Someone made the comment that they supposed everyone's current dog is their heart dog. I disagree. I've had only one heart dog in my life. That was Pyrate. A million dollars could not have bought him from me. He was a shelter puppy rescue and he costs me $10. He was my heart dog. He can never be replaced. Do I love Raina, my current dog? Of course I love her and would not want to part with her either but Pyrate holds that place in my heart that will never be replaced. Raina has her own special place in my heart and in my life and no, I would not sell her either but also neither will she ever take Pyrate's place. So whether a person gets only one heart dog or is lucky enough to have another later on, there is no rule. It depends on the dog and the person. As for breeders, people who train dogs to sell for service dogs, etc. of course they sell their dogs. They wouldn't be in business long if they didn't. They raise dogs to sell.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

MilesNY said:


> I can't imagine my life changing so drastically that money alone would motivate me to sell a dog I didn't want to sell.


^This. Which I believe, is the original intent of the question - not whether you've ever sold or rehomed a dog for a particular reason, but how much money, if any, would convince you to sell a dog you had no intention of selling. Here is the OP:



LaRen616 said:


> Would you sell your dog? *What would the price have to be to convince you to sell your dog?*


----------



## dogfaeries

selzer said:


> I would not sell Babsy for any money.
> 
> She would go home with someone else for a twinky.
> 
> Or a cheese curl.
> 
> I think she likes my sister's house better.
> 
> She has girls.
> 
> Babsy likes girls.



LOL, I love this! 

I joke that I would sell Russell to the highest bidder. Or any bidder. Or give him away as a door prize. I'm not sure if I'm kidding or not some days.


----------



## dogfaeries

As far as the original question, I have no clue how much money it would take to get me to give up one of my dogs. Too many factors. Are we assuming that our dog is going to the perfect home?


----------



## selzer

I think that until you have a heart-dog, you really don't know the difference between an ordinary pet and a heart dog. 

Then you have the special one.  The one you would jump off into icy water to save. The one that knows what you want before you make a move or sound. The one with the connection that you think will surpass even death. 

Then when death separates us from this dog, we start looking for that connection in other dogs, and it just isn't there. And we realize that that was a heart dog, and they are very special and very rare. We have other dogs, and there is a bit of regret or disappointment that lingers...

Then one day we realize that we would jump into icy water for any one of them. We realize that they are all special, but in different ways. Some are more loyal than obedient, and some are more goofy than loyal, but they all have personalities that endear them to us. 

If you have one, or two, or three of these, of course no money or lack of money will compel us to sell one. What does it profit a man to own a huge house in green fields, if he knows that the love of his life was sacrificed for it? I don't know that we could take pleasure in the things we could buy if we know that we sold a critter that we didn't want to sell for the money.

And yet, many of us sell dogs, or we give them away. I think that at some point we can realize that a dog can make a special bond with another human, and be perfectly content in another home. And we may realize that beyond our work, we are training and showing or working with enough other dogs, that this one would benefit of a home and family of their own. And though we do not advertise them on Craig's list or whine to an internet forum that we are going to dump them in a pound or have them euthanized unless the right home is found, when someone approaches us who is ready for a dog, wants a dog, can provide very well for a dog, and connects with that dog, then sometimes we, all of us, including the dog are better off to let that dog go to that person. It isn't about money at that point, though this can be a sale or a gift.

If we sell a dog we love for a ridiculous amount of money, there would be no joy in that.

If we sell dog we love to people who love her and find joy in owner her, there can be much joy in that. 

The money covers the vet for the past few months, or dog food for a couple of months. While it isn't about the money, the money might buy some supplies or classes or whatever, that otherwise would have had to wait. And it can make things easier or better for the other dogs and for the person who has too many dogs. If you have too many dogs, you always need the money for something. 

I had a dog for a year before selling her to an outstanding home. They got another dog, but she was rehomed with their mother, and then they got a male pup. So, two dogs, two people, and they have lots of room, dogs are inside, they have acreage so the dogs can run along with the four wheeler, and they have the run of the house, and just have a wonderful life. I've visited a couple of times. And I notice how their ears prick up and how excited they are when their owner-guy comes home. Usually the owner-gal is there with the dogs the whole time, but I did witness the dog waiting on sentry duty outside the bathroom for her to return. They are bonded so well to these people. And they remember me and are so excited to see me as well. I can go home feeling very easy with how well everyone is, knowing that they have a home and life that I couldn't provide for them, but also knowing that the important stuff, the stuff I can provide is also met -- they are loved and have good owners who manage them well. They are with people who couldn't imagine giving either of them up for any reason. 

I didn't vote on this poll because none of the answers seem to fit. 

I still won't sell Babsy though. If I die, I hope my sister will take her. My niece told me that if the cops arrest me and call animal control to take Babsy, they would go to the pound to get Babsy. LOL! (This was the Cleveland cop issue where they felt 50 degrees was too cold for a GSD in a vehicle for a couple of hours.)


----------



## newlie

selzer said:


> I think that until you have a heart-dog, you really don't know the difference between an ordinary pet and a heart dog.
> 
> Then you have the special one. The one you would jump off into icy water to save. The one that knows what you want before you make a move or sound. The one with the connection that you think will surpass even death.
> 
> Then when death separates us from this dog, we start looking for that connection in other dogs, and it just isn't there. And we realize that that was a heart dog, and they are very special and very rare. We have other dogs, and there is a bit of regret or disappointment that lingers...
> 
> Then one day we realize that we would jump into icy water for any one of them. We realize that they are all special, but in different ways. Some are more loyal than obedient, and some are more goofy than loyal, but they all have personalities that endear them to us.
> 
> If you have one, or two, or three of these, of course no money or lack of money will compel us to sell one. What does it profit a man to own a huge house in green fields, if he knows that the love of his life was sacrificed for it? I don't know that we could take pleasure in the things we could buy if we know that we sold a critter that we didn't want to sell for the money.
> 
> And yet, many of us sell dogs, or we give them away. I think that at some point we can realize that a dog can make a special bond with another human, and be perfectly content in another home. And we may realize that beyond our work, we are training and showing or working with enough other dogs, that this one would benefit of a home and family of their own. And though we do not advertise them on Craig's list or whine to an internet forum that we are going to dump them in a pound or have them euthanized unless the right home is found, when someone approaches us who is ready for a dog, wants a dog, can provide very well for a dog, and connects with that dog, then sometimes we, all of us, including the dog are better off to let that dog go to that person. It isn't about money at that point, though this can be a sale or a gift.
> 
> If we sell a dog we love for a ridiculous amount of money, there would be no joy in that.
> 
> If we sell dog we love to people who love her and find joy in owner her, there can be much joy in that.
> 
> The money covers the vet for the past few months, or dog food for a couple of months. While it isn't about the money, the money might buy some supplies or classes or whatever, that otherwise would have had to wait. And it can make things easier or better for the other dogs and for the person who has too many dogs. If you have too many dogs, you always need the money for something.
> 
> I had a dog for a year before selling her to an outstanding home. They got another dog, but she was rehomed with their mother, and then they got a male pup. So, two dogs, two people, and they have lots of room, dogs are inside, they have acreage so the dogs can run along with the four wheeler, and they have the run of the house, and just have a wonderful life. I've visited a couple of times. And I notice how their ears prick up and how excited they are when their owner-guy comes home. Usually the owner-gal is there with the dogs the whole time, but I did witness the dog waiting on sentry duty outside the bathroom for her to return. They are bonded so well to these people. And they remember me and are so excited to see me as well. I can go home feeling very easy with how well everyone is, knowing that they have a home and life that I couldn't provide for them, but also knowing that the important stuff, the stuff I can provide is also met -- they are loved and have good owners who manage them well. They are with people who couldn't imagine giving either of them up for any reason.
> 
> I didn't vote on this poll because none of the answers seem to fit.
> 
> I still won't sell Babsy though. If I die, I hope my sister will take her. My niece told me that if the cops arrest me and call animal control to take Babsy, they would go to the pound to get Babsy. LOL! (This was the Cleveland cop issue where they felt 50 degrees was too cold for a GSD in a vehicle for a couple of hours.)


When Animal Control came out some months ago after Newlie had an altercation with a little dog next door, I told me husband that if they tried to take him, I might have to go on the lam. I was only half kidding.


----------



## royals17

newlie said:


> When Animal Control came out some months ago after Newlie had an altercation with a little dog next door, I told me husband that if they tried to take him, I might have to go on the lam. I was only half kidding.


I would. Not kidding at all.


----------



## Amber0917

I could never sell my dog, to attached to her!


----------



## MadLab

I wouldn't sell my dog for any money.

If I couldn't care for them due to some financial or medical problem, I would consider giving them to a better home.

I would rescue and rehab and let the dog go to someone deserving and able to look after the dog. That would be fun and a win win. Have done so before.


----------



## RubenZ

No. Main reason, they love my kids and kids love them


----------



## IronhorseRomo

selzer said:


> I think that until you have a heart-dog, you really don't know the difference between an ordinary pet and a heart dog.
> 
> Then you have the special one. The one you would jump off into icy water to save. The one that knows what you want before you make a move or sound. The one with the connection that you think will surpass even death.
> 
> Then when death separates us from this dog, we start looking for that connection in other dogs, and it just isn't there. And we realize that that was a heart dog, and they are very special and very rare. We have other dogs, and there is a bit of regret or disappointment that lingers...
> 
> Then one day we realize that we would jump into icy water for any one of them. We realize that they are all special, but in different ways. Some are more loyal than obedient, and some are more goofy than loyal, but they all have personalities that endear them to us.



I couldn't agree more!! I had a Red Heeler ( Charlie). She was a given to us from a friend of a friend. They weren't selling dogs. Just trying to get rid of the puppies. My wife came home with her. She was 3months or so. I had no clue about Australian Cattle Dogs ( Heeler's ). She looked like a mutt to me. After about 3 weeks of messing with her, I realized very quickly that she was very intelligent, very sporty, loyal, and protective. I had her for 3yrs. She was my first dog. She was my roadie. After she died, she left a huge hole in my heart. I love the dogs I have now. They have their own special place in my heart; but they're no Charlie. She will always be my heart dog. 

As to the original question; no I would not sell my dogs. They're family. We don't sell family. Lol......Seriously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega-gurl

I would never sell my dog. If I would, what kind of dog parent would I be? I wouldn't be able to look in the mirror, knowing that money was more important to me then my family. 

While there are always reasons some one might sell their dog, I think a person how to decide how they want to be "rich" is it rich in love, or rich in things?

(thats assuming you aren't selling you dog to make ends meet, even when times are tough though, I do think there is always a way to keep them in the family)


----------



## MythicMut

Just plain no.


----------



## Mrs.P

No and I've been offered more money than he is actually worth


----------



## wolfy dog

To me, money is only used to purchase a good pup. Then the monetary value becomes a non issue. If she needed a good home for any unthinkable reason I would rather give her to that home. Wouldn't even enjoy that money or what I bought for it.


----------



## karma_

No.


----------



## MagicHorse

My dog is like my child. He is not for sale. Period!


----------



## Agaribay805

**** no! What kind of a question is that? Would you sell your children? Dogs are family. 

As far people who think some dogs are heart dogs and some are not, those people probably shouldn't have children. Thats like saying one kid is better than the other. They are just different. If the bond isn't as strong, maybe its because the owner didn't try as hard. Maybe they were so stuck on "the one" and weren't ready to love another in the same way yet. idk just my two cents...


----------



## Palydyn

No, I would never sell Rommel, although I get asked that question frequently. However on some of his not so good at behaving days I would gladly give him away (jk).


----------



## RZZNSTR

I wouldn't have sold any of my dogs no matter what the offer was. I like to think no one could give them a better home or love them as much as me!


----------

